# Pierco vs. Acorn



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

No pricing? I refuse to do business with a website that touts excellent pricing and won't list their pricing.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I've emailed them twice with no answer... 

I should probably try calling them but I rarely have time to do that during the day.

I was wanting to pick up a box or two of drone 6 1/4 frames and see how the bees like that for a honey super...

He should make some 4.9 plastic foundation... If the price was right, I'd order quite a bit.

If someone gets a price, let us know.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Nicks very easy to deal with I've never had an issue contacting him, I'll order at least a case to try just because he's selling them. 

I'm not sure of the price but I'm sure he's in the ballpark. I'm generally less interested in price and more interested in value. Price is a phone call away, determining value takes time and experience with a product.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Just ordered 5000 sheets from acorn. price was very reasonable. Will let y'all know how good it works for me.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I just recently bought boxes with new frames from a guy closing down. I noticed that the frames had this ("A") brand on them. Is that acorn? I did notice that they're covered pretty good with wax but the plastic seems a little thin and flimsy. I think they should've made what would be the end bars a little more narrow so it wouldn't be so hard to get 9 and a frame feeder into a 10 frame box. Also I think Peirce and Acorn both should adjust their molds so there's no gaps in the end bars also. It's a pain in the butt digging out the wax moth larvae if they get in there.

Last thing. John at Peirce was back ordered at least a month when I tried to order frames from him in March. I do remember that the price was good thou.

Who knows the story between them? Did Nick get upset at John and steal his ideas and set up shop just down the street from him or did John give him his blessings? Just curious. I know how it feels to get stabbed in the back.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> Just ordered 5000 sheets from acorn. price was very reasonable. Will let y'all know how good it works for me.


Ok, what was the price?


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Mbeck said:


> Nicks very easy to deal with I've never had an issue contacting him, I'll order at least a case to try just because he's selling them.
> 
> I'm not sure of the price but I'm sure he's in the ballpark. I'm generally less interested in price and more interested in value. Price is a phone call away, determining value takes time and experience with a product.


I always look for quality and price is an issue always!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Ordered from Nick today. First time. He seems like a really good guy. I'm a small timer and ordered 3 boxes of the 6 1/4 white. 72 frames per box $1.20ea. My total with freight ended up being $1.62 per frame. In stock and shipping out tomorrow.


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

They almost look like rite cell . Great more Decisions . 
I have Pierco they done fine bought some rite cell to try . And now may have to buy some acorn . The Pierco and rite cell are the same cell size assume acorn is also . Wonder if they all need more wax added I knew Pierco and rite cell could use more .

I wonder what acorn foundation price is in 9 1/8 .


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

This is my first year using Rite-Cell. I buy the assembled frames from Mann Lake. *I hate putting together frames.* My bees are really loving the rite-cell so far. But at about $1 frame cheaper I am going to give Acorn a shot.


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

Hambone said:


> This is my first year using Rite-Cell. I buy the assembled frames from Mann Lake. *I hate putting together frames.* My bees are really loving the rite-cell so far. But at about $1 frame cheaper I am going to give Acorn a shot.


Acorn selling wood frames with there foundations . Or you going all plastic ??


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

All plastic. You can buy just the sheets from him and put them into wood frames. I'm way to lazy to do that.


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

Why have white AND black foundation? What's the benefit of either?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Only reason I've heard is people like the black because it's easier to see eggs and larva during inspections. Other than that I don't know of any advantages for it.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Black is great for seeing eggs, white gives you an idea of what color the honey is.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Black is also more natural in a hive, not reflecting as much light. The only drawback is black melts the wax quicker if left in the sun.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

djei5 said:


> No pricing? I refuse to do business with a website that touts excellent pricing and won't list their pricing.






djei5 said:


> I always look for quality and price is an issue always!


I'm guessing you don't look very hard


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Mbeck said:


> I'm guessing you don't look very hard



You guessed wrong.
I buy from multiple vendors and wholesalers.
My wife hates it because my tools are DeWalt, Makita, and Rigid. Not Ryobi and Harbor Freight crap.
I have to search for the best deals on what I know will last.
I'm excited about Acorn in the fact that competition usually leads to lower prices.
Not listing those prices is not a good marketing idea, which may cause me to question said company.
Thanks to Hambone, I may buy!
KevinR says two emails were unanswered, not a good way to treat a potential customer!


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

No answer the phone when I called and not call back I left my number. Don't look good . I mean he could easily put his prices on the website . And even a buy now button


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm the same way djei5. I'm always searching/reading for the best deal. A penny saved is a penny earned right? The one thing I've learned in beekeeping is to do business on the phone when dealing with bees and equipment. It's gotten better over the past few years and will get better, but even the biggest equipment suppliers, Dadant, Mann-Lake, ect.. don't have it pat yet. I called Acorn twice today, first time no answer, answering machine. Gave it an hour called and Nick answered. We BS for a bit and got to the nitty gritty and made a deal. As I stated above I'm a small timer, but Nick treated me like I was his biggest customer. 

I have no problem with a site not posting their prices, specially in a competitive market like beekeeping. But if you pick up the phone and make a call you will be surprised in the deals you can make, instead of waiting on a email response.


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

Guess I will keep calling to see . If anyone gets through I want to know black foundation 9 1/8 price by the 1000 . I believe I want to stay wood frame .


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

78-79fordman said:


> No answer the phone when I called and not call back I left my number. Don't look good . I mean he could easily put his prices on the website . And even a buy now button



If the business isn't ready to open, don't hang out the shingle!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

I got mine for 82 cents each with a good single coat of wax all deeps


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Sampled 1 box of sheets month ago. Ordered 6 thousand other day. Very good price. We have noticed bees draw out his sheets faster. We chopped some sheets up placed half a pierco sheet and half acorn sheet in wooden frames and acorn was always drawn out first.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

RAK said:


> Sampled 1 box of sheets month ago. Ordered 6 thousand other day. Very good price. We have noticed bees draw out his sheets faster. We chopped some sheets up placed half a pierco sheet and half acorn sheet in wooden frames and acorn was always drawn out first.


Thanks


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> I got mine for 82 cents each with a good single coat of wax all deeps


That shipped or before shipping ??


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

RAK said:


> We chopped some sheets up placed half a pierco sheet and half acorn sheet in wooden frames and acorn was always drawn out first.


That's the kind of info that goes into my 'saved nuggets' bookmark file.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I will post some pics of the frames after being in hive for one day.


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

Got ahold of Nick he was fix'n to call me he said . So he sounds like a cool cat . So I have a 100 foundations in the mail to test out so pics will come as I get them and as they get drawn out . So stay tuned .


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Just got my order in from Nick-Acorn. Good fast shipping. Feels like they have a good wax coating. You can even smell the wax before opening up the box.


----------



## JodieToadie (Dec 26, 2013)

Well I sure hope the product is better than the website. All the comb in the backround is turned 90 degrees, and the comb on the shallow frames in the foreground is facing the wrong way. Hopefully the manufacturing dies aren't the same.


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

Hambone said:


> Just got my order in from Nick-Acorn. Good fast shipping. Feels like they have a good wax coating. You can even smell the wax before opening up the box.


 Great I do hope they got a good coating of wax and don't need another coat like the others . Can't wait to get mine to test


----------



## Duranthas (Mar 17, 2012)

I was curious about the cell size so I emailed Nick and he gave me a friendly response of 5.28.
Just an FYI if you are into that kind of thing.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have bought from Nick when he was with the "other company" always a nice guy o deal with. he treats me like I had BIGBUX to spend, I just got off the phone with him and e worked the best shipping for me.

I see some complaining about price is not on the web site he offers a lot of options (single wax, no wax triple wax etc) so take a few mins and call r email he has always returned my calls and emails.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I recieved my order and posted photos here...

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?299473-Acorn-frames


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

Acorn on top rite cell yellow and Pierco bottom . 









Here's the acorn 








Rite cell








Pierco 








Rite cell with acorn in middle and Pierco bottom 









Ok my thoughts on acorn and Pierco . Only real difference that's a easy seeing thing is the break away corners . Cell size and deep looks by the eye the same Could be a very slight difference but the old eye ball can't see it . Rite cell has the most depth and pronounced cells . And I got single waxed acorn didn't know I could get more wax or would have . But the 3 all had the same amount of wax . So there's my in hand touch and feel and see thoughts . 
Next will be in the hive thoughts .


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I ordered 5000 sheets of black unwaxed medium foundation from Nick at Acorn yesterday. He was several hundred dollars cheaper than Pierco. We have been using Pierco for several years and will now be using Acorn.

Johnny


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok so here my question break out the corners or not ????


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

break the corners or not? that is your choice, some companies don't give you that option.

OK the real reason I came back to post here, I ordered last week and got my shipment this week, fast from the west coast (I think) pallet was packed nice a tight (not like some I have gotten from others) I will deal with Nick @ Acorn again.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

I tried the Pierco and even with smearing alot of extra wax on it, the bees will not draw it until they have too. I switched to Permadent this year and it seems to be working alot better. It has a thicker sprayed on wax layer and they seem to like it as they draw it out almost like it was wax foundation. O


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Now that I've had a chance to see the acorn full frames in action for a while I like them.
No warping, bees jump right on them in a flow and I haven't broken any ears off them with a medium amount of abuse.

If you've enjoyed my review please ask Nick to charge you $.10 more per frame when you order and apply a credit to my next order


----------

